# Great works with exactly six movements



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

I am looking for some examples of classical music works with exactly six movements, other than vocal works or masses. Here is what I have found:

Mahler Symphony 3
Beethoven Quartet 13
Beethoven Septet
Mozart Divertimento K563 (my favorite so far)
Schubert Octet

Any other good ones?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Berg's Lyric Suite definitely
Webern Six Pieces for Orchestra and Schoenberg Six Little Pieces for Piano depending on how you feel about movements


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

What is the point of doing that?


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Bach's Partita No. 2 in c has six movements... all the others have se7en I believe.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

... so does Mozart's Divertimento in D, K. 251, & Divertimento in Eb, K. 563.. your welcome.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry didn't see K. 563 already on your list. Bully for you.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Brahms' D major serenade.
Britten's Serenade for tenor, horn, and strings.
Das Lied von der Erde (okay, the last two are vocal -- but they're both great)


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

MarkW said:


> Britten's Serenade for tenor, horn, and strings.


Not with the Prologue and Epilogue!


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Granted, I don't get the specificity, but...

*Glass*, Glassworks. Woah. I know.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I can't believe I forgot Shostakovich's 15th string quartet in eb...

P. S- My computer is having issues and won't allow me to edit my posts that's why there are so many posts from me... sorry for the clutter.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Saariaho: Six Japanese Gardens (from our post-1950 list).


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Grisey: Les Espaces Acoustiques


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Becca said:


> What is the point of doing that?


I just like the "feel" of six sections, especially when they are all around the same duration. Sure, it is weird, but whatever.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Richard Strauss - Ein Heldenleben


----------



## Saintbert (Mar 12, 2015)

Janácek's _Suite for Strings_.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2015)

Kurtag - String Quartet op.1
Ligeti - Sonata for Viola Solo


----------

